# Combustion Analyzer (residential application)



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've noticed that prices for these run all over the map. Anyone have a recommendation on a unit that's easy to use and accurate?


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have always used testo's. They are very accurate but you have to send them out to get recalibrated every couple of years, and it usually takes at least a month or 2 to get it back from testo.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a uei c155 kit with all the accessories, it's great. If you need nitrogen sensing which gives you more accurate carbon monoxide readings, then the price gets a little steep.


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Go to trutechtools.com. I recommend the testo 310


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

I havr a wholer and a testo. I love both. But a testo makes a reliable and it is easy to change the sensors.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Chandog said:


> Go to trutechtools.com. I recommend the testo 310


Great place to buy tools.

Testo 320 (I've never used the 310) or Bacharach Insight


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Look for model with replaceable tips. The fist time your down because of a blob of pipe dope, you'll be glad you had a spare.


----------

